# Not much future in all electric-powered cars?? (In France).



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/37f1f624-c7b0-11dd-b611-000077b07658.html

Of course if someone started selling the right batteries, people would be
more optimistic..


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I wouldn't expect much leadership or direction from the press when it comes to EVs. Its not something that they really bother to try and understand. To them we are just another lobby group out to save the planet.

Most reporters don't have the attention span or air time to fully comprehend the reality of EVs.


----------

